# British Driving Licence



## sareheadies (Jan 16, 2013)

I have lived in the Alicante region for 3 years now but I still have my British driving licence. Does anyone know if its easy to change your licence to a Spanish one and if so, how do you do it? I don't speak much Spanish and I would like to do it for as little money as possible! Your help is much appreciated, thanks in advance x


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello & welcome.
Have a look in the Sticky's (top of this page) and you will find what you need to know in *F-A-Q*


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, it was easy when I did it...It cost around 35 euros in total. I did it myself, no gestor, but I do speak Spanish, fluently albeit very ungrammatically .

From what I've heard and read how smooth the process is depends on the area..I went to La Linea and there was no waiting time at all, really. Just got the forms, filled them in, paid and waited. The whole process was complete in around eight weeks, if I remember correctly.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I can only speak for Jaén because you will find variations depending on where you live and which DGT office you go to. 

For *you* the DGT office is :
Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Jefaturas Provinciales : Jefaturas

What documents and photos:
Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Tu permiso de conducción : Canje de permisos)
On the right hand side click on the second option which then gives you a new page, go down and it will give you all the relevant info.

The form you need:
http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...nformativas/2.40_Cast_2hoja_unidos_avanz2.pdf

You go along to the office with the above, pay your money, you will be given a temporary licence and they will either post your now one or, more commonly, will contact you (often by phone) to tell you that the licence is ready to collect.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, I recently went along with my hubby to exchange his as his photo ID had expired. We went to Cartegena Trafico with the required documents, they were very helpful and gave us the forms he needs to fill in. He paid his money waited to see a clerk who then took the photocopied documents, UK licence and in exchange he was given a stamped piece of paper. This was in November and he still has the piece of paper. We did pop into Trafico and asked what was happening as we hadn't heard anything and they told us they were waiting for DVLA to respond. So we came back home rang DVLA to find out what the hold up was and they told us that they hadn't had any correspondence with Spain (surprise surprise! NOT). But they said they don't send Trafico anything unless there was a problem with the licence. They said we could pay £5 and they would send us a form stating the Driving Licence status and entitlements. So that's where we're at. Once we have this form we'll be straight up to Trafico to hand it over and hopefully that should be the end of it. The actual process of handing over the docs and Licence is the easy part and theres no need for a gestor. After that its a waiting game. Good Luck!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mazlester said:


> Hi, I recently went along with my hubby to exchange his as his photo ID had expired. We went to Cartegena Trafico with the required documents, they were very helpful and gave us the forms he needs to fill in. He paid his money waited to see a clerk who then took the photocopied documents, UK licence and in exchange he was given a stamped piece of paper. This was in November and he still has the piece of paper. We did pop into Trafico and asked what was happening as we hadn't heard anything and they told us they were waiting for DVLA to respond. So we came back home rang DVLA to find out what the hold up was and they told us that they hadn't had any correspondence with Spain (surprise surprise! NOT). But they said they don't send Trafico anything unless there was a problem with the licence. They said we could pay £5 and they would send us a form stating the Driving Licence status and entitlements. So that's where we're at. Once we have this form we'll be straight up to Trafico to hand it over and hopefully that should be the end of it. The actual process of handing over the docs and Licence is the easy part and theres no need for a gestor. After that its a waiting game. Good Luck!


The 'piece of paper' normally only has a validity to drive of 60 or 90days.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Fingers crossed by then he may have something that resembles a licence be it Temporary or Permanent! We'll probably hand in the form from the DVLA sometime this week so,I'll ask about the status of the 'piece of paper'. Poco a poco!


----------



## Freshmanwills (Feb 3, 2013)

mazlester said:


> Hi, I recently went along with my hubby to exchange his as his photo ID had expired. We went to Cartegena Trafico with the required documents, they were very helpful and gave us the forms he needs to fill in. He paid his money waited to see a clerk who then took the photocopied documents, UK licence and in exchange he was given a stamped piece of paper. This was in November and he still has the piece of paper. We did pop into Trafico and asked what was happening as we hadn't heard anything and they told us they were waiting for DVLA to respond. So we came back home rang DVLA to find out what the hold up was and they told us that they hadn't had any correspondence with Spain (surprise surprise! NOT). But they said they don't send Trafico anything unless there was a problem with the licence. They said we could pay £5 and they would send us a form stating the Driving Licence status and entitlements. So that's where we're at. Once we have this form we'll be straight up to Trafico to hand it over and hopefully that should be the end of it. The actual process of handing over the docs and Licence is the easy part and theres no need for a gestor. After that its a waiting game. Good Luck!


Why would you think that the Spanish postal system would not get your letter to the UK, I have found that the post from Spain is brilliant the problem lies with the British postal system or should I say the British Robbery system as that is the crux of the wayward post these days


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Ah you misread my words. What I meant was that the Trafico hadn't sent anything to DVLA it was not a slur on the Spanish Postal System!


----------

